# A win for pedos every where



## footfoe (Feb 17, 2010)

Now apperently an Iowa state court ruled that stripping is an art form, therefore minors can work at strip clubs.  WHAT!? 

I don't know how i feel about this, what do y'all think.

http://www.lifesitenews.com/ldn/2008/aug/08080705.html


----------



## Tycho (Feb 17, 2010)

> the 17-year-old niece of the local Sherriff, Steven MacDonald



LOL


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 17, 2010)

If it's over 13 then it's ok.


----------



## Smelge (Feb 17, 2010)

Progress!

YOU-ESS-AY! YOU-ESS-AY! YOU-ESS-AY!


----------



## Tabasco (Feb 17, 2010)

Ewwwww.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 17, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> If it's over 13 then it's ok.


yeah yeah, there is a difference between 13 and 17.  It's not like the stars align as soon as you turn 18.  It's a process, a sexy process, wait what?

 btw i'm 17 right nyaw


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 17, 2010)

So for a
bachelor party, you could go see your best friends daughter
naked??  And so could
your best friend???

Awkwardddddd....


----------



## footfoe (Feb 17, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> So for a
> bachelor party, you could go see your best friends daughter
> naked??  And so could
> your best friend???
> ...


wouldn't be as awkward as if it was his mom


----------



## selkie (Feb 17, 2010)

I don't know many people who would _want_ to see girls that young like that. :I

Or so they say.


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 17, 2010)

thats disturbing... if children want to do that, fine by me! but not in a strip club where guys WANT to get horny! DX thats just wrong!


----------



## Liam (Feb 17, 2010)

I wonder if the age/2 + 7 to 2*age - 7 rule can be made a law...
That would effectively ban sex for 13 and under though.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 17, 2010)

My soul weeps of black bile. :{


----------



## Liam (Feb 17, 2010)

gulielmus said:


> I wonder if the age/2 + 7 to 2*age - 7 rule can be made a law...
> That would effectively ban sex for 13 and under though.


HAHA Goodbye middle school romance/drama


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Feb 17, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> My soul weeps of black bile. :{


 
'Tis not your soul, only your liver...seek a doctor.


----------



## Qoph (Feb 17, 2010)

I hope they're at least going to stop people from fapping in the audience.  

Unfortunately, from a legal standpoint, it has to be proven that this is only for the sexual gratification of the people watching and not just an work of theater.  I thought the fact that it's a strip club would be enough, but I guess not.  Also, I'm guessing this isn't going to be the end of it.


----------



## Liam (Feb 17, 2010)

I bet that most people think of "creepy old man" when they hear pedo, as compared to "creepy old lady". I wonder why that is so.  It's not the <s>children</s> minors doing that dancing that concerns me, it's the audience.


----------



## Rytes (Feb 17, 2010)

GTFOHWTBS


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 17, 2010)

The Walkin Dude said:


> 'Tis not your soul, only your liver...seek a doctor.



What I need is an Exorcist.


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Feb 17, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> What I need is an Exorcist.


 
This house is clear...


----------



## Tabasco (Feb 17, 2010)

Iunno. I'm pretty sure audiences aren't going to be thinking, "Wow, what a beautiful piece of art the human form is! So humbling." but "Little girls/boys, yes, yes!"


----------



## Largentum_Wolf (Feb 17, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> thats disturbing... if children want to do that, fine by me! but not in a strip club where guys WANT to get horny! DX thats just wrong!


THEATER, not a strip club, with a name like shotgun geniez... Im sure its real artistic expresion going on there.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 17, 2010)

footfoe said:


> Now apperently an Iowa state court ruled that stripping is an art form, therefore minors can work at strip clubs.  WHAT!?
> 
> I don't know how i feel about this, what do y'all think.
> 
> http://www.lifesitenews.com/ldn/2008/aug/08080705.html



Lol, wtf?

No, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no that is NOT ART, dammit D:

Now let's see how many children are exploited before a new law is made.



gulielmus said:


> I wonder if the age/2 + 7 to 2*age - 7 rule can be made a law...
> That would effectively ban sex for 13 and under though.



That would make it illegal for me to do anything with my boyfriend :roll:


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 17, 2010)

I tried to come up with something witty but I'm lost for words.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Feb 17, 2010)

-.-     And you KNOW that if they don't make any laws about minimum age, some sick bastards are gonna exploit this ruling and turn a profit. God I hate people sometimes...


----------



## Marietta (Feb 17, 2010)

The judge is probably a pedophile.

Actually, it wouldn't surprise me at all.
I mean judges let obviously guilty pedo's off all the time.

Honestly, this is just retarded.
Children should not be sexualized. Get ready for an increase in teen pregnancies!


----------



## Tewin Follow (Feb 17, 2010)

This the worse thing I've heard for a while.

Oh, _America_.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 17, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> -.-     And you KNOW that if they don't make any laws about minimum age, some sick bastards are gonna exploit this ruling and turn a profit. God I hate people sometimes...



Are you serious?

A lot of people would pay big money for this.

Sad, but true.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 17, 2010)

Put this thread next to a certain thread in Lynx Plox, and just try to reconcile those two things in your head. If you manageto, I beg you, write a book explaining the mental gymnastics routine you use to get through life. Some of us are seeing shit like this and that, molotov cocktail in one hand, lighter in the other, and just trying really, really hard to force ourselves not to flick that switch. There's no fucking rhyme or reason to laws anymore. It's as if they rest on the whims of some dolphins in a tank somewhere, determining laws through the frequency of their squeaks hooked up to a computer that translates dolphin speech into laws written in human-speak.

Why do we fucking have laws? Why are we fucking obeying them? Laws like these make me want to just break shit and redecorate the place with other people's blood and entrails. Hey, I'm sure there's some loophole somebody could pull out of their ass to justify it, if they can justify this!


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 17, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> This the worse thing I've heard for a while.
> 
> Oh, _America_.


Hahahaha.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 17, 2010)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Put this thread next to a certain thread in Lynx Plox, and just try to reconcile those two things in your head. If you manageto, I beg you, write a book explaining the mental gymnastics routine you use to get through life. Some of us are seeing shit like this and that, molotov cocktail in one hand, lighter in the other, and just trying really, really hard to force ourselves not to flick that switch. There's no fucking rhyme or reason to laws anymore. It's as if they rest on the whims of some dolphins in a tank somewhere, determining laws through the frequency of their squeaks hooked up to a computer that translates dolphin speech into laws written in human-speak.this!



It has to do with laws that are vague, and that's about all there is to it.

"Art" can be interpreted in many different ways.  All these bullshit "it's art" loopholes could be fixed by simply being more specific and not basing a law around a term that could mean fuck near anything.


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 17, 2010)

Ricky said:


> It has to do with laws that are vague, and that's about all there is to it.
> 
> "Art" can be interpreted in many different ways.  All these bullshit "it's art" loopholes could be fixed by simply being more specific and not basing a law around a term that could mean fuck near anything.



Yep.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Feb 17, 2010)

NewfDraggie said:


> Hahahaha.



Hey your avatar is different.

IS THAT BIRTHDAY CAKE? <3


----------



## ghilliefox (Feb 17, 2010)

and the ironic part is i bet tha they dont let any guy under 18 go to that stripclub


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 17, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Hey your avatar is different.
> 
> IS THAT BIRTHDAY CAKE? <3


Hmmmhmmm, though I actually didn't have any cake yesterday. :C


----------



## Tewin Follow (Feb 17, 2010)

NewfDraggie said:


> Hmmmhmmm, though I actually didn't have any cake yesterday. :C



Aww.
You should have flipped over a table and popped all the balloons in rage.

Happy birthday, for yestertoday, though. :3


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 17, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Aww.
> You should have flipped over a table and popped all the balloons in rage.
> 
> Happy birthday, for yestertoday, though. :3



Thanks, and I didn't have balloons either. Stop reminding me of things I don't/didn't have ;..;


----------



## Ricky (Feb 17, 2010)

Can I slice open someone's stomach and hang them by their own intestines and claim it was art?

Would this hold up in court?


----------



## Zaraphayx (Feb 17, 2010)

Ricky said:


> Can I slice open someone's stomach and hang them by their own intestines and claim it was art?
> 
> Would this hold up in court?



As long as they consent, I'm sure you'd be able to get off somehow :V


----------



## Ricky (Feb 17, 2010)

Zaraphayx said:


> As long as they consent, I'm sure you'd be able to get off somehow :V



Oh, I'd _GET OFF_...

murrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Captain Spyro (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow...it's one thing to call it artistic, it's another thing to call it a GOOD IDEA. >_<

Seriously disturbing if this sets a precedent. If it doesn't...STILL disturbing...


----------



## Ricky (Feb 17, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> Seriously disturbing if this sets a precedent. If it doesn't...STILL disturbing...



I hope it sets a precedent to change idiotic laws that can be interpreted any way one chooses.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Feb 17, 2010)

Ricky said:


> I hope it sets a precedent to change idiotic laws that can be interpreted any way one chooses.



One can hope, but you know it won't happen.


----------



## Leon (Feb 17, 2010)

Sign me up, I wouldent mind stripping.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 17, 2010)

Ricky said:


> I hope it sets a precedent to change idiotic laws that can be interpreted any way one chooses.



Or maybe that's the whole idea. Have no one really knowing what the law is so that everyone has an opinion, but the only opinions that matter are those of a handful of elites, and since the laws are subject to opinion anyway it's not like there will be any facts we can contradict them with.

People call me a "conspiracy theorist", but can you fucking blame me? What else am I supposed to think when this is what we see right in front of us? It's not Jew Mafias and Aliens and Babylonian Fish-God-Kings I think are behind all the fucked up shit in the world. Our own fucking laws, quite clearly, allow and encourage fucked up shit, for select groups and punish others for the same!

Is that a conspiracy? Does it fucking matter whether it's a conspiracy or not for me to say this has got to stop?


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 17, 2010)

Ricky said:


> It has to do with laws that are vague, and that's about all there is to it.
> 
> "Art" can be interpreted in many different ways.  All these bullshit "it's art" loopholes could be fixed by simply being more specific and not basing a law around a term that could mean fuck near anything.



I guess the loophole is because stripping is "Dancing" to some, since dancing is an artform.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 17, 2010)

Wtf, Iowa. :[


----------



## Nylak (Feb 17, 2010)

...

Spring break 2010: Iowa.


----------



## Nargle (Feb 17, 2010)

Wait... so like, you have to be at least 18 to be a cook in a restaurant, but the culinary field is an art form. How does stripping being an "art form" even justify this?


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Feb 17, 2010)

I lawled


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Feb 17, 2010)

"The judge ruled, however, that prosecutors failed to prove that the strip club does not qualify as a theatre."
wat?

"HEY BOB, IMA JUST GO ON DOWN TO SEE THE NEW PLAY IN TOWN, ITS CALLED "SHAKE DEM 12 YEAR OLD TITTIES"


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 17, 2010)

-head deask-


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 17, 2010)

Stripping is not an art form.
It's sex appeal.
Set to music.


----------



## feilen (Feb 17, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Iunno. I'm pretty sure audiences aren't going to be thinking, "Wow, what a beautiful piece of art the human form is! So humbling." but "Little girls/boys, yes, yes!"



I would seriously go to a strip club and do gesture drawings, just for irony.


----------



## Nargle (Feb 17, 2010)

I don't even think that the argument should be "Is it an artform?" That doesn't even matter. They seem to be forgetting that this is a dangerous exploitation of minors...


----------



## Zerulu (Feb 17, 2010)

The sheriff's niece. HM YOU DON'T SAY.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Feb 17, 2010)

Felicia Mertallis said:


> "HEY BOB, IMA JUST GO ON DOWN TO SEE THE NEW PLAY IN TOWN, ITS CALLED "SHAKE DEM 12 YEAR OLD TITTIES"


I lol'd at this. XD


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 17, 2010)

Iowa is slowly becoming the new Cambodia.


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 17, 2010)

gulielmus said:


> I wonder if the age/2 + 7 to 2*age - 7 rule can be made a law...
> That would effectively ban sex for 13 and under though.



no. no, you shouldnt try to control love like that, thats a bad idea! just give them a clear number and everything will be ok. something like "dont fuck anything younger than 16 and you will be cool!"


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 17, 2010)

Nargle said:


> Wait... so like, you have to be at least 18 to be a cook in a restaurant, but the culinary field is an art form. How does stripping being an "art form" even justify this?





Nargle said:


> I don't even think that the argument should be "Is it an artform?" That doesn't even matter. They seem to be forgetting that this is a dangerous exploitation of minors...



Because they don't get off on underage people cooking in a restaurant, so naturally, they're going to be all for child labor laws applying to restaurants...


----------



## footfoe (Feb 17, 2010)

Qoph said:


> I hope they're at least going to stop people from fapping in the audience.
> 
> Unfortunately, from a legal standpoint, it has to be proven that this is only for the sexual gratification of the people watching and not just an work of theater.  I thought the fact that it's a strip club would be enough, but I guess not.  Also, I'm guessing this isn't going to be the end of it.


No you can only fap if you are on the stage. lol

No they could not prove that the strip club was not a theater.  Thats why this decision was reached.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 17, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Stripping is not an art form.
> It's sex appeal.
> Set to music.


It's not stripping it's nude dance.

DANCE, is considered art and a place with a stage is a theater.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 17, 2010)

50 bucks in Xbox live points says footfoe is just a pedo apologist


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Feb 17, 2010)

footfoe said:


> Now apperently an Iowa state court ruled that stripping is an art form, therefore minors can work at strip clubs. WHAT!?
> 
> I don't know how i feel about this, what do y'all think.
> 
> http://www.lifesitenews.com/ldn/2008/aug/08080705.html


 
Lol, Iowa.


----------



## TDK (Feb 17, 2010)

Wolf-Bone said:


> 50 bucks in Xbox live points says footfoe is just a pedo apologist



Thats a deal. I'll throw in a 3 month subscription just to make the bet more interesting.


----------



## Lane The Slain (Feb 17, 2010)

... I'm moving to Iowa.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 17, 2010)

footfoe said:


> It's not stripping it's nude dance.
> 
> DANCE, is considered art and a place with a stage is a theater.



The whole Art thing is a touchy subject, especially when it comes to sex.


----------



## Rytes (Feb 17, 2010)

Iowa you filthy state you


----------



## footfoe (Feb 17, 2010)

Wolf-Bone said:


> 50 bucks in Xbox live points says footfoe is just a pedo apologist


The girl in this case IS MY AGE!!


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 17, 2010)

footfoe said:


> The girl in this case IS MY AGE!!



No problem there for you...

But if you were a a dirty 40 year old man....


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 17, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> The whole Art thing is a touchy subject, especially when it comes to sex.


Sculptures of naked people= Art
Painting of naked people= Art
Drawing of naked people= Art
Pictures of naked people = Pornography


----------



## footfoe (Feb 17, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> The whole Art thing is a touchy subject, especially when it comes to sex.


Sex is not involved. 

Does dance magically stop being art if the clothes are removed?


----------



## Rytes (Feb 17, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Sculptures of naked people= Art
> Painting of naked people= Art
> Drawing of naked people= Art
> Pictures of *ugly* naked people = Art



fixed


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 17, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Sculptures of naked people= Art
> Painting of naked people= Art
> Drawing of naked people= Art
> Pictures of naked people having sex = Pornography



Fix'd for ya.


----------



## Rytes (Feb 17, 2010)

footfoe said:


> Sex is not involved.
> 
> Does dance magically stop being art if the clothes are removed?



how can sex NOT be involved? you're stripping and cock-teasing/pussy-wetting the audience...


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 17, 2010)

footfoe said:


> Sex is not involved.
> 
> Does dance magically stop being art if the clothes are removed?



When it is for sexual gratification, it is. (IMO)
Even if there is no intercourse, it can stop being art when it turns into smutt.

Same could go for some pictures (Drawn and not) if it is a woman or a man in a sexually suggestive pose.


----------



## BreezyBee (Feb 17, 2010)

How weird c:


----------



## Nargle (Feb 17, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Sculptures of naked people= Art
> Painting of naked people= Art
> Drawing of naked people= Art
> Pictures of naked people = Pornography


 
It's not a matter of nudity, it's a matter of sexual content, be it actual sexual intercourse or implied. 

Humping a pole and thrusting your rear end over a man's lap =/= simply dancing nude.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 17, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> When it is for sexual gratification, it is. (IMO)
> Even if there is no intercourse, it can stop being art when it turns into smutt.
> 
> Same could go for some pictures (Drawn and not) if it is a woman or a man in a sexually suggestive pose.


Iowa disagrees, as do i


----------



## 8-bit (Feb 17, 2010)

oh, Jesus.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 17, 2010)

footfoe said:


> Iowa disagrees, as do i



Iowa approves of sexual explotiation of children and the judicial bench is full of people who fap to children (Or atleast the judge is a closet paedophile).
You, on the other hand, are a 17 year old boy that wants to see free young pussy without any serious reprocussions. 

Your argument is invalid.

And it does not take much effort to grind and spin on a pole, wear skimpy outfits, and give out lapdances.


----------



## BreezyBee (Feb 17, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Iowa approves of sexual explotiation of children and the judicial bench is full of people who fap to children (Or atleast the judge is a closet paedophile).
> You, on the other hand, are a 17 year old boy that wants to see free young pussy without any serious reprocussions.
> 
> Your argument is invalid.
> ...


 You're my new hero.


----------



## Runefox (Feb 17, 2010)

Um. Am I the only person who noticed that this article is dated August 2008?

... Just what was the OP looking for when they dug that up?


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 17, 2010)

Runefox said:


> Um. Am I the only person who noticed that this article is dated August 2008?
> 
> ... Just what was the OP looking for when they dug that up?


I didn't read the OP.
But you make a good point.


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Feb 17, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> And it does not take much effort to grind and spin on a pole, wear skimpy outfits, and give out lapdances.


 
Yeah, but to do one of those upside-down polespins while hanging on with only your legs does take a little talent. Those are the only strippers entertainers that get my singles.


----------



## Bun (Feb 17, 2010)

That just sick x3


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Feb 17, 2010)

Oh, cool.


----------



## Azure (Feb 17, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> Oh, cool.


You too :V

Seriously though. I don't fancy the young ladies. Their boobs aren't big enough to encompass my face soz I can motorboat that shit and then throw dollar bill at em. Plus no ass.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 17, 2010)

Runefox said:


> Um. Am I the only person who noticed that this article is dated August 2008?
> 
> ... Just what was the OP looking for when they dug that up?


It's on a conservative website.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 17, 2010)

So, you suppose those guys sitting there in the audience of that strip club sit around discussing how energetic and lively Naughty Nikki's interpretation of Foreigner's "Hot Blooded" through "exotic dance" was, and how her choice of skimpy clothes that she ended up taking off anyway really added a bit of flair to the whole performance?

No.  They're yelling "WOOOOO! MORE TITTIES! I LOVE YA BABE, C'MERE, ABE LINCOLN LOVES YA TOO!" and drinking a watered-down overpriced rum and coke while resisting the urge to reach into their pants and adjust their junk, which has been standing at attention for a half hour straight now.


----------



## Carenath (Feb 17, 2010)

gulielmus said:


> That would effectively ban sex for 13 and under though.


You say that like it's a bad thing.



Marietta said:


> Children should not be sexualized. Get ready for an increase in teen pregnancies!


Too late.. MTV and Rap Music beat you too it.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 17, 2010)

First the shit fest, then the vote. It'll get repealed.


----------



## Azure (Feb 17, 2010)

Tycho said:


> So, you suppose those guys sitting there in the audience of that strip club sit around discussing how energetic and lively Naughty Nikki's interpretation of Foreigner's "Hot Blooded" through "exotic dance" was, and how her choice of skimpy clothes that she ended up taking off anyway really added a bit of flair to the whole performance?
> 
> No.  They're yelling "WOOOOO! MORE TITTIES! I LOVE YA BABE, C'MERE, ABE LINCOLN LOVES YA TOO!" and drinking a watered-down overpriced rum and coke while resisting the urge to reach into their pants and adjust their junk, which has been standing at attention for a half hour straight now.


AMERICA!


----------



## Takun (Feb 17, 2010)

ITT: We post an article from 2008


----------



## Carenath (Feb 17, 2010)

footfoe said:


> btw i'm 17 right nyaw


And lying about your age to view porn, nice one.


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 17, 2010)

i officially love Iowa.


----------



## Leon (Feb 18, 2010)

Here's all the change obamao wanted. :V


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 18, 2010)

MOAR UNDERAGE STRIPPERS!


----------



## Leon (Feb 18, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> MOAR UNDERAGE STRIPPERS!


 
Can I be your stripper?


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 18, 2010)

Carenath said:


> And lying about your age to view porn, nice one.



Hahaha, nice catch.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 18, 2010)

The Walkin Dude said:


> This house is clear...


 
but I'm here D:


----------



## CAThulu (Feb 18, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Iowa approves of sexual explotiation of children and the judicial bench is full of people who fap to children (Or atleast the judge is a closet paedophile).
> You, on the other hand, are a 17 year old boy that wants to see free young pussy without any serious reprocussions.
> 
> Your argument is invalid.
> ...




I was just thinking that.  Because the word 'dance' is in 'Nude Dance', does that mean Lap Dances are an artform as well?  Because last time I was at a strip club, excuse me - exotic dance bar - a friend was treated to one.

That 17 year old is in for quite a shock when she agrees to do a lap dance for arts sake, and finds out the deputy has more then a gun in his pocket.

Art form my arse.


----------



## Takun (Feb 18, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i officially love Iowa.



plz stay away


----------



## Seizure Puppy (Feb 18, 2010)

At last it seems that people are wising up to the world around them. I find it sickening that violence, killing and bloodshed are so widely acceptable, yet nudity and sex is so taboo that most people are filled with disgust merely considering it. I sincerely hope that more laws constricting and restricting the human body are released so that people can finally be free.

I, of course, don't care about these laws and flaunt my status as above the law as often as possible.


----------



## Nargle (Feb 18, 2010)

Seizure Puppy said:


> yet nudity and sex is so taboo that most people are filled with disgust merely considering it.


 
Nudity and sex isn't the issue here. It's exploiting minors. We aren't shipping minors off to war, either, so I don't know where this "violence, killing and bloodshed" bit is coming from.


----------



## Leon (Feb 18, 2010)

Nargle said:


> Nudity and sex isn't the issue here. It's exploiting minors. We aren't shipping minors off to war, either, so I don't know where this "violence, killing and bloodshed" bit is coming from.


 
I agree, they said that,  "At last it seems that people are wising up to the world around them." how is this a wise thing to do?


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 18, 2010)

CAThulu said:


> Art form my arse.



we live in Canada. we can get paid by the government to do art from our arse. so "art from my arse" doesn't even mean the same thing to most of this forum.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 18, 2010)

footfoe said:


> Sex is not involved.
> 
> Does dance magically stop being art if the clothes are removed?



I hope you're joking.

There is a huge difference between art and sexual exploitation of children.

Again, this is why "art" should have never been included as a part of the law in the first place.


----------



## Seizure Puppy (Feb 18, 2010)

Ricky said:


> I hope you're joking.
> 
> There is a huge difference between art and sexual exploitation of children.
> 
> Again, this is why "art" should have never been included as a part of the law in the first place.




I can't believe you are so close-minded as to believe that children are incapable of art. They can be just as good, if not better than many adults so your claim that the only way for children to express themselves is through sexual exploitation is very wrong.


----------



## Rytes (Feb 18, 2010)

Seizure Puppy said:


> I can't believe you are so close-minded as to believe that children are incapable of art. They can be just as good, if not better than many adults so your claim that the only way for children to express themselves is through sexual exploitation is very wrong.



You should rephrase that, I'm getting the impression that you're offended that he's saying children aren't capable of making Stripping "art".


----------



## Lazydabear (Feb 18, 2010)

Dancing is consider a Performing Art, Stripping is adult entertainment.This is not the only state that had this issue there is more as you read this article.

http://www.projo.com/news/content/teen_dancers_07-21-09_Q6F39ID_v80.3985e27.html


----------



## Ricky (Feb 18, 2010)

Seizure Puppy said:


> I can't believe you are so close-minded as to believe that children are incapable of art. They can be just as good, if not better than many adults so your claim that the only way for children to express themselves is through sexual exploitation is very wrong.



Where did I make any claim that children are incapable of art?

Did you just pull that out of your ass?  That's a neat trick.


----------



## Bir (Feb 18, 2010)

The judge must have been a horny pedophile.


----------



## CAThulu (Feb 18, 2010)

Wolf-Bone said:


> we live in Canada. we can get paid by the government to do art from our arse. so "art from my arse" doesn't even mean the same thing to most of this forum.



I c wut yu did thar :V

somehow I get the feeling the grant wouldn't even cover supplies, and the red-tape would be endless.


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 18, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Ewwwww.



This.


----------



## Largentum_Wolf (Feb 18, 2010)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Or maybe that's the whole idea. Have no one really knowing what the law is so that everyone has an opinion, but the only opinions that matter are those of a handful of elites, and since the laws are subject to opinion anyway it's not like there will be any facts we can contradict them with.
> 
> People call me a "conspiracy theorist", but can you fucking blame me? What else am I supposed to think when this is what we see right in front of us? It's not Jew Mafias and Aliens and Babylonian Fish-God-Kings I think are behind all the fucked up shit in the world. Our own fucking laws, quite clearly, allow and encourage fucked up shit, for select groups and punish others for the same!
> 
> Is that a conspiracy? Does it fucking matter whether it's a conspiracy or not for me to say this has got to stop?


I agree, the fact that laws arent clear or defined, and up for interpretation by whatever judge presides over the case, causes far too many issues, and in some cases even makes following the law difficult, things desperately need to change.
 On an unrelated note, this is not the first time youve ever spoke of these "babylonian-fish-head-god-kings"...


----------



## ShadowEon (Feb 18, 2010)

*raises eyebrow*

Interesting but stripping, regardless of age/gender isn't art....


----------



## Nargle (Feb 18, 2010)

Seizure Puppy said:


> I can't believe you are so close-minded as to believe that children are incapable of art. They can be just as good, if not better than many adults so your claim that the only way for children to express themselves is through sexual exploitation is very wrong.


 
Make your trolling less obvious next time =P


----------



## Lazydabear (Feb 18, 2010)

Let us all ask an Exotic Dancer that same question is it consider an Art because I might get different responses?


----------



## Tycho (Feb 18, 2010)

Lazydabear said:


> Let us all ask an Exotic Dancer that same question is it consider an Art because I might get different responses?



Ask an "exotic dancer" if what they do is art and they'll say "If I say yes will you put that $20 bill in my garter? Art IS expensive, you know."


----------



## Lazydabear (Feb 18, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Ask an "exotic dancer" if what they do is art and they'll say "If I say yes will you put that $20 bill in my garter? Art IS expensive, you know."


 

I don't know how much does a Painting cost compared to a Striper earns in one night dancing I guess you would know that?


----------



## Tycho (Feb 18, 2010)

Lazydabear said:


> I don't know how much does a Painting cost compared to a Striper earns in one night dancing I guess you would know that?



What the fuck is that supposed to mean?


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 18, 2010)

Seizure Puppy said:


> I can't believe you are so close-minded as to believe that children are incapable of art. They can be just as good, if not better than many adults so your claim that the only way for children to express themselves is through sexual exploitation is very wrong.



0/10

Troll harder.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 18, 2010)

Seizure Puppy said:


> I can't believe you are so close-minded as to believe that children are incapable of art. They can be just as good, if not better than many adults so your claim that the only way for children to express themselves is through sexual exploitation is very wrong.


I don't really think I need to say anything in response to this...
I can, however, laugh at your incompetence.


----------



## Leon (Feb 18, 2010)

Seizure Puppy said:


> I can't believe you are so close-minded as to believe that children are incapable of art. They can be just as good, if not better than many adults so your claim that the only way for children to express themselves is through sexual exploitation is very wrong.


 

Are you a fucking half-wit? How high do you think child molestation and murder will rise from this? Kids should be able to exspress themselves but getting naked at a strip club? seriously?, My father was a manager at a strip club and he's told me all about the bad shit that happens like guns, drugs, fights, alcohol, the list goes on and on but are you actually implying that this is ok?


----------



## SnowFox (Feb 18, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> I don't really think I need to say anything in response to this...
> I can, however, laugh at your incompetence.



This isn't incompetence, this is Seizure Puppy!

ilu Seizure Puppy <3


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 18, 2010)

leon said:


> Are you a fucking half-wit? How high do you think child molestation and murder will rise from this? Kids should be able to exspress themselves but getting naked at a strip club? seriously?, My father was a manager at a strip club and he's told me all about the bad shit that happens like guns, drugs, fights, alcohol, the list goes on and on but are you actually implying that this is ok?


No, no! The troll got one! Quick, someone save him before he thinks that this guy was serious!


----------



## Leon (Feb 18, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> No, no! The troll got one! Quick, someone save him before he thinks that this guy was serious!


 
Yes hurry I don't think I can last much longer.


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 18, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> If it's over 13 then it's ok.


A little l8, but X3
I say WAY over 13 DX
5 year old lap dancer EYE BLEACH NAO!


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 18, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> No, no! The troll got one! Quick, someone save him before he thinks that this guy was serious!


XD how can you actually think he _is_ serious?


----------



## Seizure Puppy (Feb 19, 2010)

leon said:


> Are you a fucking half-wit? How high do you think child molestation and murder will rise from this? Kids should be able to exspress themselves but getting naked at a strip club? seriously?, My father was a manager at a strip club and he's told me all about the bad shit that happens like guns, drugs, fights, alcohol, the list goes on and on but are you actually implying that this is ok?



I don't understand. If your father was the manager, why would he allow those kind of things to happen? 

I'm sure the managers at the places where the children go to express themselves are doing everything they can to make sure it is a safe learning environment.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 19, 2010)

Seizure Puppy said:


> I don't understand. If your father was the manager, why would he allow those kind of things to happen?
> 
> I'm sure the managers at the places where the children go to express themselves are doing everything they can to make sure it is a safe learning environment.



Don't have too much fun with him. :V


----------



## Cotoncandie (Feb 19, 2010)

ShadowEon said:


> *raises eyebrow*
> 
> Interesting but stripping, regardless of age/gender isn't art....



^I support this statement.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 19, 2010)

Cotoncandie said:


> ^I support this statement.


art is art, regardless of the taste or purpose.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 19, 2010)

footfoe said:


> art is art, regardless of the taste or purpose.



Right...  Almost anything could be considered art.

In this case however, art or not, it is sexually exploiting a minor.  She may be 17 but it still sets a precedent.

That's the problem with excluding a subset with no set boundaries.

As I stated before, the problem is laws that are vague and not our interpretation of "art".


----------



## Runefox (Feb 19, 2010)

2008.

One and a half years ago.

You guys, you're a little late to board the rage-train.

... Then again, I guess you've all gotta prove you're not pedos somehow, right?


----------



## Ricky (Feb 19, 2010)

Runefox said:


> 2008.
> 
> One and a half years ago.
> 
> ...



Is that what this is all about?

I was more annoyed at the fact that so many issues have been popping up that show how vague our laws are.  People are going to jail for paintings, meanwhile this shit happens.  And yeah, it was 2008 but not much has changed since in the way of legislation.

Also, I would hardly consider 17 "pedo".

My boyfriend is only a year older than that 

I guess that would make me _almost_ pedo, then?


----------



## Leon (Feb 19, 2010)

footfoe said:


> art is art, regardless of the taste or purpose.


 
I took my shit and froze it, that is art?


----------



## Runefox (Feb 20, 2010)

Ricky said:


> I was more annoyed at the fact that so many issues have been popping up that show how vague our laws are.  People are going to jail for paintings, meanwhile this shit happens.  And yeah, it was 2008 but not much has changed since in the way of legislation.



That's old news, though. Vague laws and similar things (like patents!) have been around since forever (far longer than 2008-ago), and people keep passing them because of (your choice of: "think of the children!", "terrorists!", "communists!", "republicans!", "democrats!", "liberal scum!", (general fear here), (general corporate interest here), (general political interest here), etc).

Point is, this is hardly any different than any other reason to raise a flag about vague legalities and vaguely-worded bills/etc, and it's ancient history now, yet people are talking about it like it happened yesterday and how it's going to destroy society as we know it (even though it's happened a year and a half ago and I've said as much twice now). It just doesn't seem like something worth getting riled up over.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 20, 2010)

leon said:


> I took my shit and froze it, that is art?


yeah


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 20, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> If it's over 13 then it's ok.



...what.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 20, 2010)

This is fucking disgusting.
If people were to take photos [I don't know if that's allowed in strip clubs as I've never been to one] then they'd have child pornography made right then and there.


They find nothing wrong or.. ILLEGAL about that?


----------



## Ricky (Feb 20, 2010)

Clayton said:


> This is fucking disgusting.
> If people were to take photos [I don't know if that's allowed in strip clubs as I've never been to one] then they'd have child pornography made right then and there.
> 
> 
> They find nothing wrong or.. ILLEGAL about that?



Again...  17

Not really "child pornography" IMO.  That's not even illegal in a lot of states.

Had it been 13 instead of 17 I doubt it would have had the same outcome.


----------



## Leon (Feb 20, 2010)

footfoe said:


> yeah


 
Do you want me to send pics?


----------



## footfoe (Feb 20, 2010)

leon said:


> Do you want me to send pics?


not really a fan of abstract art


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 20, 2010)

Ricky said:


> Again...  17
> 
> Not really "child pornography" IMO.  That's not even illegal in a lot of states.
> 
> Had it been 13 instead of 17 I doubt it would have had the same outcome.


Pretty sure if it's under 18 it's child porn.


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 20, 2010)

Clayton said:


> Pretty sure if it's under 18 it's child porn.



always? i thought sixteen and seventeen were sometimes cool. :V


----------



## Viva (Feb 20, 2010)

If they have hair on their dick or twat, they are of age to fuck :V


----------



## Ricky (Feb 20, 2010)

Clayton said:


> Pretty sure if it's under 18 it's child porn.



In some states it would technically be illegal.

You were saying it is "disgusting and wrong", however.

She was 17.  For all we know in a month she could be turning 18 and it would be just fine.  Unless you actually think there's a magical day where it it goes from "disgusting and wrong" to "wicked hot" (depending on the person) I don't really see how this works.

Or is your whole system of morals based around your local state ordinances?


----------



## Aran (Feb 22, 2010)

I would rather the world be saddled with the results of too much freedom than those of too little.


----------



## Leon (Feb 22, 2010)

Ricky said:


> In some states it would technically be illegal.
> 
> You were saying it is "disgusting and wrong", however.
> 
> ...


 
Laws are laws, it doesn't matter if she was even a week from 17, she was still a minor, now i'm a minor and just becuase I consider smoking an artform should I be able to purchase ciggarettes?


----------



## footfoe (Feb 22, 2010)

leon said:


> Laws are laws, it doesn't matter if she was even a week from 17, she was still a minor, now i'm a minor and just becuase I consider smoking an artform should I be able to purchase ciggarettes?


if you are on stage, blowing smoke circles for an audience, THEN FUCKING YES! god damn it.

Also if the girl had been younger it would have fallen under child abuse laws rather than indecent exposure laws.  MEOW


----------



## Atrak (Feb 22, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Iunno. I'm pretty sure audiences *aren't going to be thinking, "Wow, what a beautiful piece of art the human form is! So humbling.*" but "Little girls/boys, yes, yes!"


 
I would, actually :/ . Taking art classes in college really changed my perception.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 23, 2010)

Seizure Puppy said:


> At last it seems that people are wising up to the world around them. I find it sickening that violence, killing and bloodshed are so widely acceptable, yet nudity and sex is so taboo that most people are filled with disgust merely considering it. I sincerely hope that more laws constricting and restricting the human body are released so that people can finally be free.
> 
> I, of course, don't care about these laws and flaunt my status as above the law as often as possible.


 
Sure you do 
Your not impressing anyone I hope you know that right? :V


----------



## Ricky (Feb 23, 2010)

leon said:


> Laws are laws, it doesn't matter if she was even a week from 17, she was still a minor, now i'm a minor and just becuase I consider smoking an artform should I be able to purchase ciggarettes?



Yeah, that's why it pissed me off a bit.

I think it's important to have laws that protect children but they pretty much become useless when you add this "art" bullshit.


----------



## Aran (Feb 23, 2010)

Do you really think a girl a few months from 18 needs the same "protection" that, say, a five year old needs?


----------



## Leon (Feb 23, 2010)

Aran said:


> Do you really think a girl a few months from 18 needs the same "protection" that, say, a five year old needs?


 
Yes, I do.


----------



## Aran (Feb 23, 2010)

What is it about that magical moment where you've lived 568,024,668 seconds that suddenly* changes you into a magical creature, free of your reins and automatically 10000 billion times more capable than when you were 568,024,667 seconds old?
*


----------



## Hyenaworks (Feb 23, 2010)

Stripping is not an art form... however I do think it should be an Olympic sport.


----------



## Aran (Feb 23, 2010)

Stripping is a style of dance. Dancing is an art form. Therefore, stripping is an art form.


----------



## Hyenaworks (Feb 23, 2010)

Aran said:


> Stripping is a style of dance. Dancing is an art form. Therefore, stripping is an art form.



Dancing CAN be an art form... But when I do a little jig in my chair when I succeed in some game doesn't mean I'm practicing an art form.


----------



## Aran (Feb 23, 2010)

Just because you're shit at it doesn't mean it isn't still art.


----------



## Hyenaworks (Feb 23, 2010)

Aran said:


> Just because you're shit at it doesn't mean it isn't still art.



On the contrary, it can mean just that.


----------



## Aran (Feb 23, 2010)

Do you feel this is art?


----------



## Hyenaworks (Feb 23, 2010)

Aran said:


> Do you feel this is art?



No.  Nice gimmick though.

On a side note, Andy Warhol was a symptom of a very sad time for the art world and it hasn't recovered.


----------



## Aran (Feb 23, 2010)

So you judge art as being purely something you feel is "artistic enough" to merit the designation.

Gotcha.

The "Los Angeles" bit should have been a dead giveaway I guess.

Enjoy your pseudocultural crap that's just as watered down as everything else.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 23, 2010)

Aran said:


> So you judge art as being purely something you feel is "artistic enough" to merit the designation.
> 
> Gotcha.
> 
> ...



You do realize that Andy Warhol was basically a troll for modern art, right?


----------



## Azure (Feb 23, 2010)

Tycho said:


> You do realize that Andy Warhol was basically a troll for modern art, right?


THIS IS ART

:V


----------



## Tycho (Feb 23, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> THIS IS ART
> 
> :V



They see him trollin'
They fakin'
Their interest
Tryin' to catch him artin' shitty

Fuck you I know it doesn't rhyme >:c


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Feb 23, 2010)

Did anyone think that the members of the court might be pedophiles.... At any time?

At all?

Anybody?


----------



## Atrak (Feb 23, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Did anyone think that the members of the court might be pedophiles.... At any time?
> 
> At all?
> 
> Anybody?



They're trying to appease the Catholic priests by allowing boy dancers :V .


----------



## footfoe (Feb 23, 2010)

leon said:


> Yes, I do.


Then you are wrong.


----------



## Leon (Feb 23, 2010)

footfoe said:


> Then you are wrong.


 
Yes, i'm wrong for wanting to uphold the law and protect minors.


----------



## Atrak (Feb 23, 2010)

leon said:


> Yes, i'm wrong for wanting to uphold the law and protect minors.



Except that the law was changed there :V . So to uphold the law, you have to change your argument regionally for Iowa.


----------



## Aran (Feb 23, 2010)

Just because you're under 18 doesn't make you automatically a frail little flower perched upon a flan in rowboat on the ocean in a typhoon.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 23, 2010)

Anything for sexual gratification isn't art, despite the pedo law in that specific state. 
Besides, the art loophole has been used many times that ceaseless destruction of public property can be called art.


----------



## SNiPerWolF (Feb 23, 2010)

i like my girls in the single digits mmmmhhhmmm 6 and 7 HAWT *sarcasm*


----------



## Atrak (Feb 23, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Anything for sexual gratification isn't art, despite the pedo law in that specific state.
> Besides, the art loophole has been used many times that ceaseless destruction of public property can be called art.



I liked the guy that took a public urinal and called it art. I also like the french guy that went into a museum and smashed said urinal with a sledgehammer and called it art.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 23, 2010)

leon said:


> Yes, i'm wrong for wanting to uphold the law and protect minors.


Yes your fucking wrong.  The LAW recognizes the differences between 17 and 12 unlike you.  

Look at the age of consent.  In Virginia it's 18.  Have sex with a 17 year old is a mistermeaner, sex with a child between 13 and 16 gets you several years in jail, and sex with a child under 12 is life in prison.

The whole world recognizes the HUGE difference between a 17 year old and a 12 year old, why can't you?


----------



## Ricky (Feb 24, 2010)

all I have to say is...

[yt]QxQBbrffPLk[/yt]


----------



## Leon (Feb 24, 2010)

footfoe said:


> Yes your fucking wrong. The LAW recognizes the differences between 17 and 12 unlike you.
> 
> Look at the age of consent. In Virginia it's 18. Have sex with a 17 year old is a mistermeaner, sex with a child between 13 and 16 gets you several years in jail, and sex with a child under 12 is life in prison.
> 
> The whole world recognizes the HUGE difference between a 17 year old and a 12 year old, why can't you?


 

I can't recognize it becuase it is something that I see as wrong.


----------



## Viva (Feb 24, 2010)

Ricky said:


> all I have to say is...
> 
> [yt]QxQBbrffPLk[/yt]



XD oh you


----------



## Wolfix-01x (Feb 24, 2010)

Thats just wrong. I hope that teh judge who passed that gets fired.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 24, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I liked the guy that took a public urinal and called it art. I also like the french guy that went into a museum and smashed said urinal with a sledgehammer and called it art.



A patron at the library left a piss bucket in the middle of the Aisles and called it art. A Nude male that was streaking in OV and got caught by the 5-0 after flashing some old women on the bus bench said he was doing artistic things to try to get a lighter sentence. :V


The law is fickle and the lawyers who want to win a case regardless if a man was a murder or rapist, they will do everything to try to get them off sometimes.



footfoe said:


> Yes your fucking wrong.  The LAW recognizes the differences between 17 and 12 unlike you.
> 
> Look at the age of consent.  In Virginia it's 18.  Have sex with a 17 year old is a mistermeaner, sex with a child between 13 and 16 gets you several years in jail, and sex with a child under 12 is life in prison.
> 
> The whole world recognizes the HUGE difference between a 17 year old and a 12 year old, why can't you?



The reason why you do not see anything wrong with sexualizing children because you are a child yourself. No hurt no foul.

The issue here is not because of age, but it is vague. It can be interpreted that any age can strip, which means someone under the age of 12. The loophole makes it legal Child pornography.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 24, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> ...and the lawyers who want to win a case regardless if a man was a murder or rapist, they will do everything to try to get them off sometimes.



That's their job though; if they didn't try to win the case because their client is a murderer or rapist they'd be a shitty lawyer.  They should chose not to take the case if they'd have a problem representing the client.

Laws should be written as black-and-white as possible.  Of course you can never be completely black-and-white but some laws are so vague they could be interpreted to mean just about anything and those need to go.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 24, 2010)

Ricky said:


> That's their job though; if they didn't try to win the case because their client is a murderer or rapist they'd be a shitty lawyer.  They should chose not to take the case if they'd have a problem representing the client.
> 
> Laws should be written as black-and-white as possible.  Of course you can never be completely black-and-white but some laws are so vague they could be interpreted to mean just about anything and those need to go.



I can agree.


----------



## Aran (Feb 27, 2010)

90% of laws could be removed right now to the betterment of society.


----------

